# cheese type ?



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

What is your favorite cheese type that you make from goat milk ?

Is your recipe posted here at site ?


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

For me it's the soft chevres. My recipe comes from Goats produce Too by Mary Toth. I don't think it's posted here, but I'll check.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

soft chevres and also feta


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Muenster, then Mozz. It might be up there, the mozz is for sure. What are yours?


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I make the soft Chevre's ,Feta and made the Mozz once however I will have to relearn as last year I only made Chevre 2X due to my milk demand  , I hope to have more milk this year and my dream of tasty cheese will be Brie


----------

